# HP tuners Mpvi2?or Other methods of custom tuning?



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

wondering if anyone has tried doing some of their own custom tunning (like with the Hp mpvi2) or other hardware and software? I am new to custome tuning, I have a racechip currently on my car. My friend roasts one of my clutches ($2500 cost) and I am not sure if the racechip's extra torque had anything to do with that? Anyways I have a new clutch now and it seems to be acting a little funky and releases pretty late than it used to. I am pretty go with computer (having built 4 or 5) along with a little bit of coding. Anyone knowledgeable on custom tuning vw jetta? Maybe getting some flames or pops?


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

Yeah your racechip is probably partly responsible for some of the clutch damage but that’s mostly if the person driving is shifting hard and beating on it. I have a racechip gts on my 1.4 and when I shift hard or launch it hard I get tons of clutch slip and can smell it burning. I only floor it when the car is already moving to prevent that now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabz707 (Mar 31, 2018)

By the way you paid way too much to get that clutch replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

oh yea I know that, but my parents forced me to have it done at the dealer so I knew it was gunna be hella expensive


----------

